#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Business, Finance & Economics in Thailand >  >  Pattaya - Consternation as tourism figures plunge 30 percent

## dirtydog

*Consternation as tourism figures plunge 30 percent*
_awittree Namwiwatsuk_
The first three months of this year saw a worrying drop in the number of tourists to Pattaya, the arrivals having fallen by 30 percent, reports the Tourism Authority of Thailand.

The figures refer collectively to Thai and foreign visitors, and much of the lack of local traffic can be attributed to the rising cost of gasoline and the cost of living in general.

Director of the TAT in Pattaya, Chaiwat Charoensuk, said that the figures for January to March were down by 30 percent, and that this trend was showing no improvement during the overall first six months of the year.

In addition to the decrease in Thai tourists, tourism from the European and Asian markets is also down, he said, including key markets such as Russia, Korea, China, Germany, and the United Kingdom.

Chaiwat said that Phuket had been faring better than Pattaya, but that there were as yet no clear numbers for the entire six-month period.

He said that extensive overseas promotions at the giant trade shows had ensured Pattaya has a high profile. The city had been represented at ITB in Berlin in March, in May there had been a representation in Dubai, and in June in Guangzhou and Hong Kong, for the Chinese market.

Chaiwat said there were also various promotions to bring in tourists during the low season, such as the golfing event that involves 15 golf courses throughout Chonburi province.

Pattaya Mail

----------


## melvbot

Wonder if its got anything to do with the murders, muggings and gangs with guns?

----------


## bkkandrew

Anyone who could not see this from 18-months ago, with the Visa rules, police actions (and inactions), 'crackdowns' on everything but life itself and continual nonsensical bar-closing 'holidays' is exceptionally myopic.

In short your average Thai in charge then.

----------


## Loy Toy

Again the figures are confirmed by the visual lack of punters in the bars and on the streets.
What Melvbot has claimed is true and maybe not as sensational as some would portray but really the crime rise here is worrying.
No punters in the bars means no money for the slappers and in turn their boyfriends have to find their own way and to make a living.
Robbery, extortion and general mafia type activities are the easiest and faster way for these lazy cnuts to get fast bucks.

If the people in charge here, and I am talking about those that make government policies don't do something soon it will become a lot more worse and in the near future.

----------


## melvbot

I suppose if someone like a couple goes on holiday and watches the local news theyre not going to give a glowing report to their friends. It only takes a seed of doubt for most couples to think about going somewhere else. There are other factors like the credit crunch I suppose, and both of these thing happening together cant be a good thing. 
 Pattaya is a great holiday place but its slowly getting out of control in certain areas.

----------


## Norton

> The first three months of this year saw a worrying drop in the number of tourists to Pattaya, the arrivals having fallen by 30 percent, reports the Tourism Authority of Thailand.


I wonder if tourism is down throughout Thailand or just in Pattaya.  If just in Pattaya, then clearly Pattaya has become less attractive to tourists in comparison to other Thai locations.  I guess sex, murder and drugs are losing their appeal.

----------


## Mid

Chaiwat Charoensuk

brave man , wonder what his new job will be  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kingwilly

Is it really about the crime and so on?

I would have thought the global credit crunch and high oil prices to be more likely the answer...

What about countries around Thailand? Are they feeling the pain too?

----------


## plorf

[at] Norton:
Exactly my question, is it Pattaya-specific, which would be somewhat positive for Thailands tourism (image at least, the rest is somewhat argueable I guess..)overall -->less sleazy, or is it Thailand in general: heavy Inflation, bad news about the country in general, combined with more expensive flight tickets ?
More statistics about this would be great, also an intracontinental tourism in general vs. thai-farang tourism comparison (but I guess that would be a bit much to ask  :Wink:  )

----------


## Loy Toy

Good point willy but if anything Pattaya with its cheap prices and accomodation should really be taking advantage of the global lack of spare change syndrome. 

Lets face it most of us still want to get away for at least one holiday per year and decisions are being made and to find an alternative holiday destination.

Unfavourable Foreigner Government policies and crime are deterring people from coming here even with its cheap as chips offerings.

----------


## Begbie

Pattaya is a god awful shit hole. The message is finally getting through abroad. 

I just spent saturday night at Jomtien, the beach was dirty, pestered by hawkers every 30 seconds, took my life in my hands trying to cross the beach road, had a bad overpriced meal, left at 8am on Sunday.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Pattaya is a god awful shit hole. The message is finally getting through abroad. 
> 
> I just spent saturday night at Jomtien, the beach was dirty, pestered by hawkers every 30 seconds, took my life in my hands trying to cross the beach road, had a bad overpriced meal, left at 8am on Sunday.


You actually went onto the beaches around here.

Pattaya is not famous for its beaches probably more infamous. Would never even walk on them let alone swim in the sea. A toilet with grey sand and a few trees both Jomtien and Pattaya beaches.

What were you thinking Begbie?

I'd go further south and to Cambodia to find somewhere descent next time.

----------


## melvbot

I was living in Jomtien about 6 1/2 years ago and the beach was a  lot better than Pattaya's. Cleaner, not so many people and a hawker about every 15 mins, so not that bad. The sea was still horrible though.
Has it gone the same as Pattaya now?

----------


## Thetyim

> Consternation as tourism figures plunge 30 percent


Why the worry ?
I can't see the problem.
Put all prices up by 30% and then you are back on track.
TiT   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kingwilly

> Why the worry ? I can't see the problem. Put all prices up by 30% and then you are back on track. TiT


actually i'm thinking they need a loyalty card program....

Lets call it Only the Elite card.....

----------


## britmaveric

Dunno talking to some bar owners and they have been quite busy. I expect it depends on the business. 

Anyways Patters isnt the only place in Thailand that tourism has dropped remarkably - just ask Phuket.  :Wink:

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

Ban Saeng makes Pattaya/Jontien beaches look beautiful by comparison

----------


## plorf

So any overall tourism figures yet ?

----------


## peterpan

> Dunno talking to some bar owners and they have been quite busy.


You should know Bitty that bar owners are even bigger bullshitters than real estate sales men.

----------


## good2bhappy

So the headline reads "Pattaya tourist takes a dive!"

----------


## Loy Toy

> Originally Posted by britmaveric
> 
> 
> Dunno talking to some bar owners and they have been quite busy. 
> 
> 
> You should know Bitty that bar owners are even bigger bullshitters than real estate sales men.


Your right PP as the best bar in Pattaya IMO, TQ1 ia also not doing as well as when compared to previous years. Not bad and when compared to others but still feeling the pinch.

----------


## britmaveric

TQ1 is the best bar?  :rofl:  

Things really have gotten bad.

----------


## Begbie

> Things really have gotten bad.


Slagging off good old Pattaya, you should be ashamed of yourself.

----------


## Texpat

I wouldn't suggest Pattaya/Jomtien/Chonburi to anyone over 30 -- highly undersexed and extremely desperate. In short, midgets, paraplegics, Brits, retards, geriatric dementia patients ... in brief, about 30 percent of TD posters. 

Sounds about right.

----------


## britmaveric

^And I thought we were mates Tex?  :Sad:

----------


## Luckydog

Surprised?  4yrs ago you could get a return flight to UK for 450 quid. Now I hear it's 600!

Also I stayed in Nana Hotel BKK for 1200bht a night then. Now it's 1650!

Higher Prices here have knocked the bottom out of the market.

Not to mention the big increases in countries abroad.

People simply do not have the money to spend on Pattaya nowadays.

----------


## Texpat

You've been adopted Brit. 

Either that or your fine self is excluded.  

Every rule has exceptions and all ....
 :ourrules: 

Eight years ago, Nana gave a serious discount to US servicemen. I used it once. I really appreciated their generosity. So did the bitch who stole my 800 baht Timex.  :Smile:  

Not really. But she did leave with the goddamn room key and I had to front a fiver for that. I'll take security and clean sheets over discounted rates any day.

30 percent drop? Don't look to the US for that change. I would guess the US comprises far less than 5 percent of all Thai tourists. They generally avoid people that are attracted to here.

----------


## jandajoy

> So the headline reads "Pattaya tourist takes a dive!"


That's the one I was loking for. "Plunge" "Dive" Balcony"

Pattaya, diving paradise. We've got more balconies than any one!!!

Why one earth would anyone pick Pattya, out of all the resort locations in the world, given the press it's had over the last couple of years.

If you're sitting in Aus, UK, USA, or where ever, planning you annual holiday, your honeymoon, your anniversary celebration, whatever, WHY, WHY, WHY would you pick Patters. Seriously. It's a just not up for that kind of market.

(include long list of adjectives describing typical Patters tourist.) is what Pattya has become. Sodom and Gommmorah. 
Great there's a market for sleeze and shit but it's not going to be a "developing industry, they've already burnt that out. 

Even the Russians are going else where.... ThankF

I really can't see the future of Pattya being all that er ... "rosy", "pink" WTF

 :Smile:

----------


## britmaveric

Russians are going elsewhere - please say its true.  :wales:

----------


## El Gibbon

Finally an honest assessment of tourism in Thailand. The national board (TAT) is predicting an overall increase of tourists this year, 16 million, down from the initial assessment of 17 or 18 million. They are still hanging on to the 16 mm figure the last I heard. 

They keep flogging Phuket but I'm willing to bet the same downturn is visible there. Any observations Happyman?

The Thai just won't believe the idea of a falling economy. Just look at their projected GDP numbers.

I've seen actual reports of tourism 'landings' in Thailand and they are very specific on ports of entry and destinations. As I recall - from a consulting assignment several years ago Pattaya was the leader by a very wide margin. Phuket was second followed by Chiang Mai and Bangkok.

Phuket is a bit of a problem since they heavily flog the product in China. Problem is Chinese tourists don't spend money... Ever see a bus load pull into a 7/11 and disgorge its passengers for dinner?... Yep, a cup of noodles and a bottle of water, have seen it dozens of times.

Nice to see that someone in the industry is willing to ring the warning bell.

E. G.

EDIT:  If you think I'm 'spanking the monkey" take a look at the increasing numbers of bars and guesthouses for sale.... Hmmmmm

----------


## sabang

There is a crackdown going on around here on these motosai gangs. Driving home 2 nights ago from Soi Khao Noi to Mabprachan area, I saw two police squads apprehending a group of kids on motosai's.

Last week, a local village bloke was sitting at the local Wat talking to some other blokes- a group of cops swooped, and piss tested them all. So, at least out here, something is being done- although for how long and how effective, who knows.


As for Pattaya, this speculation about the end of Pattaya as a tourist destination has been going on since the end of the VN war. It just continues reinventing itself. Two years ago, the tourist arrivals for Pattaya were an all time high. 

Why is Pattaya so popular? I wouldn't have a clue frankly, different reasons for different people I assume. Personally, I reckon it is overrated as a tourist destination- although it's one of these places that many if not most tourists in Asia have to see, if only once, if only to slag off the place. But reading the Pattaya Mongers boards, you would think that they are the lifeblood of this place. They are not, they are just a segment of the market.

----------


## Sir Burr

> Wonder if its got anything to do with the murders, muggings and gangs with guns?


This drop coincides with the increased cost of oil and the world-wide economic down-turn. Nothing to do with crime rates.

----------


## El Gibbon

^ pretty much agree, plus the whole experience is becoming tired & overworked. I can recall in the late 90's the gogo thing was the rage. Couldn't get in a decent gogo they were packed.

Anyone seen a "packed" gogo recently? Not many around that consistently bang em in like the old days. 

Today's society has become bored with the sex for hire thing when is is so freely available just about anywhere. Today's morals have changed to the point where 'sneaking' off to Thailand for some fresh flesh has lost its luster. No adrenalin rush now just a matter of taking care of bodily functions.. ho hum.


E. 
G.

----------


## melvbot

That first post was slightly tongue in cheek, thats why I mentioned the credit crunch in a later post.

----------


## nidhogg

> Why is Pattaya so popular? .


Relatively cheap (previously), glut of hotels to suit all price ranges, sea sun, beach - sounds good.

But look at the last few years for Thailand as a whole - drugs war, nightlife crackdown and early closing, Tsunami, tanks on the street, political unrest, SARS, brutal murders - I think Thailand is by and large just comming off the list of places to go - add the rising fuel costs, and better, cleaner, cheaper, safer palces nearer at home.  Even for the whore mongers, the newly opened east europe has its attractions, girls, cheap booze.

Only real wonder is why people still come here at all.

----------


## robuzo

> Only real wonder is why people still come here at all.


I don't wonder why people come here- new markets have opened up consisting of tourists who previously had neither the funds nor the freedom to travel, i.e., Eastern Europe and China, plus the valuation of the British pound and the high cost of drinking/chasing skirts in England and/or Europe have brought in a lot of the British crowd that normally wouldn't go further than Majorca or Greece.

What I don't understand is why people come back, not only to a place like Pattaya which has but one thing to offer, but even to Phuket or Chiang Mai.  If it is beaches and diving you want Central America and even Florida are better than nearly anything Thailand has to offer, and insofar as eco-tourism (forest hiking, visiting exotic tribes) a badly environmentally-degraded Thailand has nothing to compare with the Americas in that department either.

So what does Thailand have?  Fairly hospitable people overall (but still a hell of a lot of scammers), very good food, some good hotels and resorts that are not such great bargains anymore, and plenty of easily available sex.  With the exception of the latter, none of these things are exclusive (or nearly so) to Thailand.  Of course plenty of other countries have large sex industries, but Thailand is one of the few where such can be partaken in relative safety (even in Pattaya).  The thing is, other than for single guys (which would include the convention business, of course), Thailand doesn't seem to have much going for it these days.  Tourism is an interesting industry because it almost inevitably becomes a victim of its own success, and I think that in large part has happened here.

----------


## Airportwo

[quote=nidhogg;718963]


> Why is Pattaya so popular? .


It's close to Bangkok   :Smokin:   :Wow:   :Wink:

----------


## Fabian

> I was living in Jomtien about 6 1/2 years ago and the beach was a lot better than Pattaya's. Cleaner, not so many people and a hawker about every 15 mins, so not that bad. The sea was still horrible though.
> Has it gone the same as Pattaya now?


That's not true, even back then you got pestered by hawkers constantly. I remember my tactics to ignore them by reading newspaper did not work. It resulted in having three of them them standing around me until I told them to go away.

----------


## Butterfly

It was great when it was a small shithole,

now it's a huge shithole, not as much fun, the scums running things there are starting to take themselves too seriously, while before it was all in retirement fun,

which explain the higher crime rate, higher interests for all parties

----------


## plorf

Don't really agree with you there Robuzo.
Of course Thailand isn't top, or unique in many of its qualities as a tourist destination, but so far no other country can offer the same combination.
For many tourists its either South America or Asia.. so if you're more into asian food, culture etc, you won't go to Venezuela because it might have nicer beaches. With SA and CA out of the game, what remains ?
tropical beaches, cheap prices--> few asian countries remain, 
basically just SEA, with

-Bali: popular tourist destination, risk of terrorist acts
-Vietnam: less hospitable population, government, sex?
-Cambodia: not really developped yet
-Burma: wishful thinking
-Malaysia: bit more expensive, muslim country

So... where's the great, spicy food, beaches, relatively cheap prices to be found in combination with a bit of sex appeal and nice people ?
Thailand's tourism is only that strong because that of its neighbours has serious flaws.
Of course if someone doesn't really care where they go for holidays, as long as there's a beach, no hassles & cheap prices... Thailand might not be top choice in the future.
But there will always be a fair number of loyal tourists coming to Thailand, as long as there's no full-scale civil war... and maybe even then ;-)

----------


## robuzo

> So... where's the great, spicy food, beaches, relatively cheap prices to be found in combination with a bit of sex appeal and nice people ?
> Thailand's tourism is only that strong because that of its neighbours has serious flaws.


I referred in my post to Central and South America- I neglected to mention the Caribbean, and I have tourists from Western Europe and North America in mind.  Most of my buddies in Florida would prefer to go to Brazil, even though the flight is quite long (no jet lag), for example.  For the Chinese and probably the Russians Asia is probably a more convenient location, so Thailand might remain the best choice.  

Terrorism may be an issue to some people vis-a-vis going to Bali, but that makes about as much sense as not going to NYC, London, or Madrid for the same reason.  In terms of culture and art, and maybe especially music, Bali has the richer surviving traditions.

In SE Asia Thailand still has the best tourism infrastructure, but in certain niche markets, like diving, there are far better destinations.  If you want to do serious jungle trekking there are better places in Indonesia, and for the mountainous areas Laos or (supposedly) Yunnan are very good. Shame about Burma, though, isn't it, it would smoke Thailand in every category (except maybe food) if it were run by sane, as opposed to just corrupt, politicians.

----------


## plorf

Whether or not it makes sense not to go to Bali because of terrorist attacks is up to the individual, but Bali tourism took a serious plunge after the 2002 bombing (202 deaths) and dropped again after 2005 (26+ deaths)
Jemaah Islamiah is a serious threat there, and there are likely going to be more attacks on tourists. 
But you're right of course, in many individual areas there are far better options, but for most people it's still the package that counts, I think, and that has been the message of my post.

----------


## Lynn

People can defend Pattaya all they want, but at the end of the day it is still polluted, over priced, the BIB trying to shake you down for not wearing a helmet while riding a motorcycle, dangerous, and the most hurtful part of all; the local Thais with such a shitty attitude after you spend so much money here...good to read that finally foreigners are getting the message that they are not welcome here and are staying away...maybe this drop in visitors will cause an improvement in or that tourists should be treated special instead of always being shit on, taken advantage of, or ripped off.

----------


## plorf

Agree with you there Lynn, Samui & Phuket could use a serious overhaul as well, infrastructure, criminality, youth gangs, corruption, general friendliness etc etc... 
So if this decline in tourism overall would result in some changes, at least in attitude, I certainly wouldn't mind... if not and the offer remains the same or gets worse: som nam na !

----------


## britmaveric

> People can defend Pattaya all they want, but at the end of the day it is still polluted,


Agree with you.




> over priced,


Very inexpensive, so you are wrong. 




> the BIB trying to shake you down for not wearing a helmet while riding a motorcycle,


There are helmet laws, and its for your own safety. When they choose to enforce it is up to them.




> dangerous


No less dangerous than most places in the world, actually probably less so.




> the local Thais with such a shitty attitude after you spend so much money here


Always feel welcome and local thai(s) are lovely people for the most part, perhaps its you?





> ...good to read that finally foreigners are getting the message that they are not welcome here and are staying away...maybe this drop in visitors will cause an improvement in


Again always feel welcome wherever are go, if you don't stop whinging about it and move on. 




> or that tourists should be treated special instead of always being shit on, taken advantage of, or ripped off.


Why should you be treated any different than a local? Special  :Lol:  One is only shite on, taken advantage of, or ripped off when you allow it to happen. Never personally had it happen nor know of anyone who has.

----------


## ataloss

> Originally Posted by britmaveric
> 
> 
> Dunno talking to some bar owners and they have been quite busy. 
> 
> 
> You should know Bitty that bar owners are even bigger bullshitters than real estate sales men.


Right on, and don't forget the used-bookshop owners. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ataloss

> Surprised?  4yrs ago you could get a return flight to UK for 450 quid. Now I hear it's 600!
> 
> Also I stayed in Nana Hotel BKK for 1200bht a night then. Now it's 1650!
> 
> *Higher Prices here have knocked the bottom out of the market.*
> 
> Not to mention the big increases in countries abroad.
> 
> People simply do not have the money to spend on Pattaya nowadays.


Ref: *Higher Prices here have knocked the bottom out of the market.* Been trying to put together a trip to the US and Canada to avoid as many layovers as possible. I am completely overwhelmed by the prices of accommodation enroute, 200 dollars a night for even a motel room.  :Sad:

----------


## EmperorTud

> In SE Asia Thailand still has the best tourism infrastructure, but in certain niche markets, like diving, there are far better destinations.


In the niche market of cheap and available prostitution Thailand is still the one to beat.

----------


## chinthee

> In the niche market of cheap and available prostitution Thailand is still the one to beat.


Jesus, I was in Surat Thani yesterday and upon checking into the hotel (a nice big local hotel catering virtually exclusively to Thais) I was literally propositioned by the 30 something desk clerk.  She had light skin, red hair and looked good.

I gave it a miss...

----------


## good2bhappy

^ tel no please

----------


## bobbysan124

Are there any beautiful and swimmable beaches around the area?  Haven't been down there yet?  Even someplace you could take a boat to without a lot of hassle?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Are there any beautiful and swimmable beaches around the area? Haven't been down there yet? Even someplace you could take a boat to without a lot of hassle?


IMO you have to drive al least 100 Kms past Pattaya to find a nice beach with cleanish water. You will find some lovely beaches, very affordable and clean accomodation on the stretch of coastline leading from Mataphut/ Rayong to Trad.
Never been on Koh Chang Island but people have told me it is quite nice there with beautiful beaches and is not as commercial when compared to other places.

As I am from Australia I have been spoilt regarding beaches and although I have lived in this area (Pattaya) for a long time have never felt the inclination to go for a swim here.

----------


## sabang

> Are there any beautiful and swimmable beaches around the area? Haven't been down there yet? Even someplace you could take a boat to without a lot of hassle?


The nearest one to Pattaya is a ferry ride to Ko Larn- it's far enough offshore and the waters fine there. There are some nice smaller beaches on the headland between Pattaya and Jomtien that are probably OK for a swim, although personally I wouldn't dip my big toe in the water. Some people actually swim in Pattaya and Jomtien , and I would think Ban Saray and Ban Chang to the south are OK for a swim.

----------


## Mid

*PHUKET*

*Tourism steady despite economic woes*
Monday, August 18, 2008

*PHUKET CITY:* Despite global economic problems, tourism in Phuket continues to grow, with 4.79 million tourists having passed through Phuket International Airport since the beginning of the fiscal 2008, up 600,000 from the same period a year earlier. 
Anoma Thongyai, deputy director of the Tourism Authority of Thailand (TAT) South Region 4 Office in Phuket, revealed the figures at the monthly Governor Meets the Press conference held on August 15. 
Although fuel prices are still high and tourism destinations around the world have felt the strain of a volatile global economy, occupancy rates in Phuket's hotels remain at between 40% and 55%, about average for low season on the island, Khun Anoma added. 
One area of change lies in the spending habits of tourists, who after shelling out for costly air tickets are more careful about spending and less likely to buy extravagant items on impulse, she said. 
Tourists visiting Phuket this low season are come mostly from Australia, the Middle East, India, Hong Kong, China, Korea and Japan. The number of Japanese visitors is increasing, partially in response to the reopening of the direct Narita-Phuket route in July, which has seen load factors averaging about 90%. 
There are also eight charter flights operating between Hong Kong and Phuket. 
While the number of foreign visitors has remained steady, fewer Thais have been visiting, said K. Anoma. 
She cited the reduction in domestic flights available from carriers low-cost Nok Air and One-Two-Go as a major factor. 
PIA Director Wg Cmdr Wicha Nernlop said that after One-Two-Go and Nok Air ceased operating flights from Phuket, some100 tourists a day were left waiting for standby seats on flights out of PIA, leading to cramped conditions in the airport's waiting area. 
THAI Airways is expected to announce the addition of several more flights between Bangkok and Phuket, he said. 
However, a member of THAI Airways reservations department today told the _Gazette_ that the only impending increase in carrying capacity would come on September 1, when flight TG 1221 from Don Meuang to Phuket, and its return leg, would resume service.  
The flights were suspended starting March 30 for the low season, she said. 
There are no new flights planned, but THAI might add special, non-scheduled flights to help meet passenger demand during peak periods, she added. 
phuketgazette.net

----------


## Gaudente

If tourism in Pattaya is really down 30%, I wonder why the baht buses running from Jomtien to Pattaya are always packed.
Anyway, the visa changes of 15.10.2006 surely chased away many long stayers, so foolish Thais can just blame themselves...som nam na

----------

